
Unknown meteorite found in Swedish quarry - bootload
http://phys.org/news/2016-06-unknown-alien-swedish-quarry.html
======
eCa
The coin used for size reference is the (rather large) Swedish _femkrona_. It
is 28.5 mm, or 1.12 inches, in diameter.

~~~
wingerlang
I haven't really thought about this before, but that coin might be the biggest
coin I know of. And the 10 krona is the smallest one compared to its value
(smallest coin, highest value within the Swedish coins) that I know of anyway.

~~~
ralfd
The old 5 Deutsche Mark coin (I wonder if I have one somewhere hidden in a
shelf?) is larger with 29,00 mm.

The 5 Euro coin (a collectors item and only legal tender in Germany) is
smaller with 27,25 mm.

~~~
tossaway1
The JFK US half dollar is 30.61 mm. There's apparently also an Eisenhower
silver dollar in circulation at >38mm but I don't think I've ever seen one.

------
ams6110
They mentioned a cooincidence with an explosion of ocean invertebrate life. I
wonder why. Are they suggesting there's a connection?

~~~
saiya-jin
there might be, or not. on this scale, +- 1 million years is nothing. but if
meteorite shower was intense, it could have affected atmosphere, which in
cascading effect could have altered conditions in oceans to be more favorable
for marine life.

or about billion or so other possibilities.

------
tephra
I thought I recognized that rock!

Fun fact everyone studying earth science/geology at Uppsala University have
been to this quarry during their bachelor studies, at least when I studied
there (I've been there twice).

Time to double check all the rock I brought from there ;)

------
bogomipz
Did they form a consensus on this?

------
davesque
Sounds like the beginning of a sci-fi horror movie :).

~~~
__abc
I hope.

A weird part of me wants to live through some massive sic-fi event like that.
Probably the same sick part of me that wants to see Trump win simply to watch
the fallout.

~~~
mahranch
> wants to see Trump win simply to watch the fallout.

I have those same strange morbid feelings but not about Trump. Because I know
the damage would be too severe. It's like saying there's a sick part of me
that wants to play russian roulette. There's morbid and then there's knowing
that the damage will be so massive that you already know the final outcome.
Nothing mysterious about that.

The GOP has been preaching hatred, fear and bigotry for the last 2-3 decades
so someone like Trump was inevitable. The only good thing to come out of all
this is that you know damn well the GOP leadership is sitting in a room
somewhere, trying to figure out how to do a 180 and move back towards the
center. Because if they don't, they lost the moderate and independent vote
forever. Hell, I can see moderate republicans (like Kasich, etc) becoming
democrats if things don't change or get worse. Trump is the worst thing to
happen to the Republican party and I couldn't be happier.

~~~
deciplex
That Kasich is considered a "moderate" in the context of the contemporary GOP
sorta illustrates your point.

~~~
mahranch
Eh, he has acted like a moderate on a few key issues; like not denying federal
funds to expand medicaid as his peers in most red states did. He's also
expected to sign the medical marijuana bill making its way through Ohio's
congress. His behavior is most definitely not typical of your standard GOP
congressman/governor.

